# Crestview, Fl.



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

BSA Troop doing some preliminary planning for high adventure trip to Islamarada, Fl. in July 2018. Halfway point of our trip is Crestview. We're looking for cheapest accomodations, BSA camp grounds, or building that can hold 8 cots, small lot that can hold 4 tents, just looking for overnight, departing early mornings both ways. We're open for suggestions also. No food or fires required as we'll be eating on the road. 4 adults (1male/3female) 4 boys. 1 vehicle, 1 utility trailer in tow. Let's hear your ideas. Thanks. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

You might consider Camp Euchee at DeFuniak Springs. This is a BSA facility under the BSA Gulf Coast Council, Choctawhatchee District . The camp is easy to reach off I-10. Located about 25 miles east of Crestview.


http://www.facebook.com/pages/Camp-Euchee-Boy-Scout-Camp-Ground/164508396897756

http://www.gulfcoastcouncil.org/2727


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a backyard and a hose.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Spent years at Camp Euchee, they are really trying but it is still somewhat run down compared to the larger camps further north. 

It'll do for a night though!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

NKlamerus said:


> Spent years at Camp Euchee, they are really trying but it is still somewhat run down compared to the larger camps further north.
> 
> It'll do for a night though!



Lack of donations/funding no doubt. I haven't been out there is many years.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

fishwalton said:


> Lack of donations/funding no doubt. I haven't been out there is many years.


That's exactly what it is. Hard to fund a camp with 100+ degree summers and low attendance.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Going to give them a call on Monday. Looked at thier calender for next year but didn't go out that far. Thanks for the info so far.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Splittine said:


> I have a backyard and a hose.


Hey Split, did you find that hunerd gallon tank? These folks in Dallas are crazy for fuel!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Mac1528 said:


> Hey Split, did you find that hunerd gallon tank? These folks in Dallas are crazy for fuel!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


Yeah got a couple.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Anyone else with ideas? Forgot today was a holiday.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Chase/s backyard would be great, right off 90 close to I10. I was going to offer my backyard but I'm up in the woods....


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

I am in niceville about 20 miles south of crestview. I can move my cars out of the garage and you can put up the cots there if you are specifically looking for under a roof. Park the trailer in the driveway and you are all good. I got trees and hammocks in the back yard also.


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

I also think theres a BAS campground in Definiak springs about 20 miles past crest view. My boys have done camp there plenty of building and spaces


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

bwendel07 said:


> I also think theres a BAS campground in Definiak springs about 20 miles past crest view. My boys have done camp there plenty of building and spaces


I was going to give a call out there today....forgot it's a holiday! Thanks for offers gents, I'll present these to the committee and see what comes of it. We still have lots a time, I like to start the ball rolling early. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------

